
How this IoT startup is competing with GE and winning - schakraberty
https://www.techinasia.com/flutura-indian-iot-startup-beating-ge
======
vmalu
Any specific advantages a nimble startup has over a global behemoth?

~~~
williswee
possibly agility and nimbleness

